# Too Much Acid



## sparkygirl (Nov 6, 2007)

HI all, I am new here and have a question,someone may be able to help with.Is too much stomach acid acid reflux or gerd?I constantly have too much.Most mornings I am ill,throwing up, just acid.And at other various times.Or I will eat, and it has been anywhere from 4-12 hours and then I ended up being sick with all the food I ate.The foods not digesting.I am so ill, I do not even want to eat, for fear of D or throwing up.thanks in advance


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The throwing up could well be GERD, especially with the regurgitation of the undigested food. Do you also get indigestion or heartburn with your meals? If I was throwing up just acids most mornings, I would definitely want to see a doctor. There are some real problems that can come from allowing that to go on unchecked.Good luck with this.Mark


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, ditto Mark.If you constantly have this feeling of hunger pain that makes you eat, and if you throw up acid, then it does sound like GERD. Also, I'm hoping that you could explain feeling "ill?" -- as my experience with coughing up acid/food with GERD is that I don't feel half as ill/nauseated as when I had food poisoning -- it just is a physical reflux after the esophagus/pharynx got troubled by the acid going up. My stomach hurts with a hunger-like pain and it can be really really terribly painful accompanied by the coughs and throwing up, but I still won't feel as ill as having food poisoning. (Sorry to be graphic!).You do need to see a dr. in any case, but if your "feeling ill" is more than what I just described, I'm not sure if that's typical of GERD... So, please do go see a GI dr. and get a diagnosis.Best of luck and do keep us updated.Cherrie


----------



## sparkygirl (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for your answersSorry, I should have been more clear.When I say "ill" I mean , just sick of the acid problem, and my ibs-d.If it isn't one , its the other, daily, so I am just sick of it.To the point, I am hungry, need to eat, but don't really want to cause I will most likely throw up, or get dia. or both.I was daignosed ibs-d 5 years or so ago.I remember the dr. telling me I had something else also, concerning the acid.I cannot remember what he said, but I was on Prevacid.When I seen this dr, i was younger, and did not really pay attention like I should have.I have since moved from this dr, and never seen another dr. for my ibs/acid again.I know it has changed, and gotten worse.But there is good news.The past 2 days I have taken Pepcid Complete,and so far, not one throwing up incidence.so that is good for me.Gives me a little break from it.Don't worry about being too graphic lol, i have two little kids, i have seen gross .have a good day


----------

